# Howe Cave NY - 2 F Srs., Schoharie Valley AS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Lanna (left) and Layla (right) are about 9-10 years old. They are very, very sweet and affectionate. These poor gals have had a rough life so far and now need a nice retirement home! They even have frost bitten ear tips :-( how sad is that. Lanna & Layla love to be together and even become a little upset when separated so they are looking for a forever home together. They are also good with cats and most other dogs! 

Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley 
Howes Cave, NY 
518-296-8390


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

They are so beautiful. I hope they find a home that they much deserve


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

bump


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

stil there


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

Bump for these two. They are around two hours from me if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

Has anyone called on these two?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

No longer listed


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Animal Shelter of Schoharie Valley, Howe Cave NY*

I called but no answer and they never called me back.

I hope these two found great homes!


----------

